# router bits



## jack payne (Jun 25, 2006)

I need a source for router bits for tjr Porter Cable #513 door mortising router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jack, to get an answer that would mean anything you need to indicate what State / Prov and country you live in.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Jack

Recommend bits for this router setup are

3/4" & 1" mortising bits 
Porter Cable bits below
#43703 3/4"-17/32 Flute cutter, #43704 1" 17/32 Flute cutter

http://www.grizzly.com/products/C1248
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2006/Main/446

MLCS has free shipping on most Internet sales
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_bottm.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routerbit.html



* 10amps, AC only
* 1-1/2hp, 23,000rpm
* Quick, accurate cutting of mortises for box locks
* Cuts mortises up to 7" long, 1-1/4" wide,
* 4-3/4" deep. automatically centers on door
* Adjustable height rod, 3/4" & 1" mortising bits
* Includes:#690 Motor #43703 3/4"-17/32 Flute cutter,
* #43704 1" 17/32 Flute cutter

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...?search-alias=tools&keywords=porter cable 513

Bj


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Moved to Portable Routing.


----------

